# Gentoo on ASUS A6KM {ex[ALSA]nessun suono su A6KM[SOLVED]}

## michele26x1

Questo post inizialmente aperto per un bug(risolto) di alsa sui portatili della serie A6km della asus viene ora utilizzato per agevolare i possessori di questo notebook nello scambiarsi informazioni e quant'altro sul corretto funzionamento e installazione di gentoo sopra di esso.

********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

Sul bugtrack di alsa hanno risolto il problema!!

https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=1898

Basta utilizzare:

```
echo "7a 57c1" > /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0+regs
```

per configurare correttamente i registri del codec(ricordarsi di attivare l'opzione external amplifier in alsamixer o kmix.)!

Per automatizzare il tutto modificare il file /etc/conf.d/local.start e aggiungere in fondo echo "7a 57c1" > /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0+regs.

Viene specificato anche di ricompilare alsa con l'opzione --debug=full ma io ho risolto senza tenerne conto.

E' consiugliato inoltre avere gli ultimi driver alsa disponibili ma io non ho utilizzato l'ultima versione bensi:

```
cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.10rc3 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux bastardMobile 2.6.15-gentoo-r7-ginger #3 Sat Mar 25 16:20:19 GMT 2006 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

SiS SI7012 with ALC650F at 0xe400, irq 23

Audio devices:

0: SiS SI7012 (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers:

0: Realtek ALC650F

```

****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

Salve a tutti

scrivo in quanto dopoi aver installato ALSA sul mio notebook ancche se tutto sembra che funzioni non riesco ancora a sentire nessun suono uscire dalle casse.

Ho tentato come spiega la guida compilando alsa come modulo poi ho provato ad inserire tutto nel kernel e non avendo ottenuto nessun risultato ho tolto il supporto ALSA al kernel ed ho emerso gli alsa-drivers senza concludere nulla.

Kernel = 2.6.15-r5

cat /proc/asound/cards

```

0 [SI7012         ]: ICH - SiS SI7012

                     SiS SI7012 with ALC650F at 0xe400, irq 23

```

cat /proc/asound/version

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10.

Compiled on Feb 27 2006 for kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 (SMP).

```

cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

```

cat: /proc/asound/oss/sndstat: No such file or directory

```

lsmod

```

snd_seq                49920  0

snd_seq_device          7952  1 snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           31144  0

snd_ac97_codec         98264  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2944  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                76680  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              20680  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42960  6 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8992  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9104  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

amixer

```

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 23 [74%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 23 [74%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 25 [81%] [on]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Center',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 15

  Mono: 5 [33%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Depth',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 15

  Mono: 5 [33%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Switch',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 28 [90%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 28 [90%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Surround Down Mix',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Surround Jack Mode',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Shared' 'Independent'

  Item0: 'Shared'

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Center/LFE Down Mix',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 22 [71%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 21 [68%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 21 [68%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 28 [90%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 28 [90%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Left: Capture [on]

  Front Right: Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic1' 'Mic2'

  Item0: 'Mic1'

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Mono: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mono Output Select',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mix' 'Mic'

  Item0: 'Mix'

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Analog to IEC958 Output',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Channel Mode',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: '2ch' '4ch' '6ch'

  Item0: '2ch'

Simple mixer control 'Duplicate Front',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Exchange Center/LFE',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Swap Surround Slot',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

```

.config

```

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

```

----------

## =DvD=

Due cose al volo:

-posta "lspci -v" 

-prova a unmutare tutti i canali utili da alsamixer, che è più comodo di amixer...

Da quello che vedo hai dei canali frontali mutati... Magari usi quelli per le casse.

----------

## michele26x1

Ho provato ad unmutare tutti i canali di alsa misxer ma niente da fare.

lspci -v

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Unknown device 0756 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1977

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        Capabilities: [d0] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

        Capabilities: [f0] HyperTransport: Interrupt Discovery and Configuration

        Capabilities: [5c] HyperTransport: Revision ID: 1.05

        Capabilities: [a4] HyperTransport: UnitID Clumping

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: fa200000-fe2fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000bde00000-00000000dde00000

        Capabilities: [c0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [f4] Power Management version 2

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 36)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1107

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 2

00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1816

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1103

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 23

        I/O ports at e400 [size=256]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1107

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

        Memory at febff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1107

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20

        Memory at febfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1107

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21

        Memory at febfd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1107

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

        Memory at febfc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 120f

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at febfa000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1107

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

        Memory at 34000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 30000000-31fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 32000000-33fff000

        I/O window 0: 00001000-000010ff

        I/O window 1: 00001400-000014ff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:0a.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1107

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at febf9800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:0a.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1977

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at febf9400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:0a.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1977

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 5

        Memory at febf9000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 10a6

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

        Memory at febf8c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at febc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Flags: fast devsel

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 01d7 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1101

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fe2e0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting

```

Il sistema sonoro funziona...preinstallato sul notebook c'era win e li andava correttamente...

----------

## michele26x1

up

----------

## michele26x1

Ho condotto alcune ricerche e sembra che alcuni utent Fedora hanno riscontrato problemi con il driver intel8x0.La soluzione che per loro ha funzionato e' stata quella di inserire semplicemente la riga intel8x0 all'interno del file /etc/hotplug/blacklist.

Ovviamente nel mio caso non ha funzionato anche perche' se no non sarei qua a sfogarmi con voi...piuttosto ci sono delle accortezze che devo seguire sotto gentoo delle quali gli utenti fedora non hanno avuto bisogno?

Allego il link dove ho trovato il post

http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=64296

----------

## RollsAppleTree

stesso preblema anche io con un portatile simile (in realtà uguale) ... 

Asus z92km ....

----------

## michele26x1

C'e' un leggero miglioramento forse.Se alzo al masssimo il master e il pcm con le casse connesse sento qualkosa.

Ho provato a far andare un mp3 in xmms e sento la canzone ma completamente distorta.Sento anche i suoni di kde ma sono mostruosamente disturbati.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

e cosa hai fatto esattamente per avere questo miglioramento? provo anche nel mio così vediamo un pò di mettere tutto in sesto ...

----------

## michele26x1

 *Quote:*   

> e cosa hai fatto esattamente per avere questo miglioramento? provo anche nel mio così vediamo un pò di mettere tutto in sesto 

 

non ho fatto assolutamente niente.Stavo semplicemente sperimentando alcune impostazioni su alsamixer,ho provato ad attaccare un paio di casse e con i livelli di PCM e master al massimo sono venuti fuori i suoni anche se mostruosamente disturbati.

----------

## sodinonsapere

ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di questo forum e scusate se sciacallo subito.

Nel senso che sono entrato in questa discussione non per fornire aiuto ma per chiederlo avendo notato che avete il mio stesso notebook (ho un a6km-q004p).

Sono completamente nuovo di linux e non ne capisco nulla,ma ho deciso di passare a questo SO per la filosofia che ci sta dietro e un mio amico si è offerto volontario per installarmi la gentoo essendo lui un grande amante di questa distro e volendo testare il 64 bit.Il problema è che ci siamo , o meglio si è bloccato nell'installazione della scheda video,(con i driver nvidia non parte il serverx,da un errore che ora non ricordo)lui dice che probabilmente e l'ultima versione del kernel che non supporta la nvidia 7300 o viceversa non ho ben capito.

siccome voi ci siete passati e penso anche superato questo problema mi potete dire come avete configurato il tutto?magari se è possibile postarmi i vostri file di configurazione.chiedo ancora scusa e vi chiedo umilmente perdono per la mia ignoranza e imprecisione nel fornirvi i dati neccessari per un possibile aiuto

----------

## michele26x1

 *Quote:*   

> chiedo ancora scusa e vi chiedo umilmente perdono per la mia ignoranza e imprecisione nel fornirvi i dati neccessari per un possibile aiuto

 

hey,guarda che tutti hanno iniziato da zero compare...complimenti per aver scelto gentoo cmq,vedrai che non ti pentirai.

Andiamo nel tecnico cmq.

Inanzitutto per risolvere il problema della scheda video devi utilizzare gli ultimi driver nvidia.Per farlo togli quelli vecchi con

```
emerge --unmerge nvidia-glx

emerge --unmerge nvidia-kernel
```

poi smaschera gli ultimi driver.(vuol dire che dichiari al sistema di voler installare pacchetti non ancora dichiarati sicuri al 100%)

Per farlo edita il file /etc/portage/package.keywords(se non c'e' crealo) e inserisci queste righe. 

```
media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86
```

Ora reinstalla i driver nvidia(noterai che ora starai per utilizzare una versione superiore rispetto la precedente)

```
emerge nvidia-glx
```

Poi ti serve un file di configurazione del server video per il tuo notebook.Ti passo il mio anche se e' un po pasticciato.

Il file in questione e' /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Wed Dec 14 17:16:10 PST 2005

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

  Option  "BlankTime"  "5"  # Oscura lo schermo dopo cinque minuti (Fake)

  Option  "StandbyTime"  "10"  # Spegne lo schermo dopo 10 minuti (DPMS)

  Option  "SuspendTime"  "20"  # Suspend dopo 20 minuti

  Option  "OffTime"  "30"  # Spegne dopo mezz'ora

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "dri"

    Load           "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load           "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load           "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc101"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    Identifier     "My Monitor"

    HorizSync       31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     20.0 - 60.0

    Option  "DPMS"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

    Identifier     "Standard VGA"

    Driver         "vga"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    BoardName      "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Identifier     "NVIDIAGeForce7300Go"

    Driver         "nvidia"

   Option "NvAGP"      "1"

   Option "RenderAccel"   "true"

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"   

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "NVIDIAGeForce7300Go"

    Monitor        "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    16

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x800"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1200x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Bhe oltre questo devi assicurarti di avere il kernel compilato con tutta la roba necessaria...

Ecco il mio .config da mettere in /usr/src/linux/.config

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5

# Mon Mar  6 02:35:31 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_UNORDERED_IO is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

# CONFIG_YENTA is not set

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_ZT5550=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STRING is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1200

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=800

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_X1205_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=m

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_DRIVER=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUS is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_MSS=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAD16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAUI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980=y

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

```

Dovresti poi compilare il kernel installare i moduli e riconfigurare il bootloader.

Il 3d su questi notebook va che un piacere...facendo un benchmark  con glxgears ho ottenuto un punteggio intorno ai 4000 fps.

Per quanto riguarda l'audio nella mia configurazione e' tutto da rifare,se hai dei risultati comunicacelo e non ti fermare a chiedere nel forum ma svolgi anche tu delle ricerche  per conto tuo.

Ti linko questo sito che ho trovatoche magari ti puo' essere d'aiuto

http://www.maxxer.it/?page=a6kehttp://www.phys.uu.nl/~beijeman/ASUS-A6K/submitsample.html

Ciao

----------

## sodinonsapere

T ringrazio tanto per l'incoraggiamento!!!appena il mio amico è di nuovo disponibile si riprova e ti faccio sapere e se abbiamo piu fortuna con alsa, posterò subito come abbiamo fatto.

grazie

----------

## Maxxer

 *michele26x1 wrote:*   

> Il 3d su questi notebook va che un piacere...facendo un benchmark  con glxgears ho ottenuto un punteggio intorno ai 4000 fps.

 

4000?

il mio a6k in full screen arriva al massimo a 400!

proverò ad usare il tuo xorg.conf....

ciao

maxxer

----------

## lbenini

 *michele26x1 wrote:*   

> Ho provato ad unmutare tutti i canali di alsa misxer ma niente da fare
> 
> Il sistema sonoro funziona...preinstallato sul notebook c'era win e li andava correttamente...

 

Stessa scheda stesso portatile.... è due giorni che ci sono dietro  :Sad: 

----------

## Maxxer

 *lbenini wrote:*   

> Stessa scheda stesso portatile.... è due giorni che ci sono dietro 

 

Che io sappia l'audio dell'A6Km è un bel dilemma, nel senso che non ho ancora sentito nessuno che sia stato in grado di farlo andare  :Sad: 

Qualcuno di voi ha provato ad usare gli ultimi drivers di Alsa invece che quelli del kernel (sono in portage)?

il modulo si chiama snd-intel8x0 (x michele: che non è da blacklistare, altrimenti non funziona del tutto l'audio  :Smile:  quella pagina parla di un altro portatile)

Questa è la pagina sul sito di alsa

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=SiS&card=SiS+740.&chip=SI7012&module=intel8x0#links

ma non ci sono avvisi particolari per questo portatile.

Se nemmeno i drivers ultimi (che se non erro sono 1.0.11_rc3) funzionano forse è il caso di sentire loro mandando un messaggio in lista, con qualche dettaglio sul non-funzionamento della scheda.

Non saprei che altro fare...

ciao

maxxer

----------

## Maxxer

Aggiornamento

Questo bug https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=1684 potrebbe interessarvi.

Magari fate una ricerca approfondita della buglist di alsa per vedere se c'è qualche bug su quel modulo in particolare che si possa assimilare al problema riscontrato.

----------

## lbenini

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno di voi ha provato ad usare gli ultimi drivers di Alsa invece che quelli del kernel (sono in portage)?
> 
> il modulo si chiama snd-intel8x0 (x michele: che non è da blacklistare, altrimenti non funziona del tutto l'audio  quella pagina parla di un altro portatile)
> ...

 

Io ho provato con oss, alsaK e alsa driver... stessa situazione

il modulo da blacklistare è snd-intel8x0m per evitare che conflitti con il modem... 

Ad ogni modo non funziona....

Fra le altre cose ho provato a mettere un po' di printk qua e la nel modulo ed effettivamente riconosce che è una SIS  :Sad: 

----------

## lbenini

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> Aggiornamento
> 
> Questo bug https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=1684 potrebbe interessarvi.
> 
> Magari fate una ricerca approfondita della buglist di alsa per vedere se c'è qualche bug su quel modulo in particolare che si possa assimilare al problema riscontrato.

 

Ho guardato... ma niente...

Comunque ora c'è  :Wink: 

----------

## lbenini

Ho anche configurato l'ACPI (da qualche parte era indicata come possibile causa...), ma non è servito a niente.

Ad ogni modo a me l'acpi standard non andava ho dovuto fixarmi da solo la DSDT... se a qualcuno serve...

----------

## michele26x1

 *Quote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi ha provato ad usare gli ultimi drivers di Alsa invece che quelli del kernel (sono in portage)?
> 
> il modulo si chiama snd-intel8x0 (x michele: che non è da blacklistare, altrimenti non funziona del tutto l'audio  quella pagina parla di un altro portatile)

 

Ennesimo tentativo fallito

Non sarebbe meglio aggiungere nel bugtracking di alsa il nostro specifico problema?

----------

## lbenini

 *michele26x1 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Qualcuno di voi ha provato ad usare gli ultimi drivers di Alsa invece che quelli del kernel (sono in portage)?
> 
> il modulo si chiama snd-intel8x0 (x michele: che non è da blacklistare, altrimenti non funziona del tutto l'audio  quella pagina parla di un altro portatile) 
> 
> Ennesimo tentativo fallito
> ...

 

Gia fatto... https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=1896, se trovate qualcosa di diverso rispetto ai vostri parametri postate anche differenze, così si ha qualcosa in più su cui lavorare.

----------

## cava

una soluzione temporanea (ho lo stesso problema)

da kmix:

Nella sezione Interruttori metti :

"Surround Jack Mode" su "Shared"

"Channel Mode" su "4" oppure "6"

"Duplicate Front" abilitato;

nella sezione Uscita:

PCM a palla e abilitato; Surround a palla e abilitato.

È solo un'hack, ma almeno puoi sentire qualcosa di decente, sebbene a volume basso.

Con delle casse amplificate invece delle cuffie può essere anche una soluzione accettabile.

[edit]

Mi sono dimenticato di dire di attaccare le casse/cuffie nella presa line-in

----------

## michele26x1

 *Quote:*   

> È solo un'hack, ma almeno puoi sentire qualcosa di decente, sebbene a volume basso.
> 
> Con delle casse amplificate invece delle cuffie può essere anche una soluzione accettabile. 

 

Nel mio caso nn funziona purtroppo.E' un bug del driver e credo che solo avendo un po' di pazienza si risolvera' il problema.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

io, con un portatile leggermente diverso (ma con stesso chipset audio) ho provato la qualunque...

In alcuni siti dicono che si può far funzionare, ma non esiste un howto ma solo dei consigli.

fatto sta che provando tutte le strategie consigliate, sono giunto ad un nulla di fatto ...

chissà se riusciremo a farla andare....

----------

## u238

stesso problema con il mio a6km! ..suono assente o totalmente distorto con i volumi al massimo...  :Neutral: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *u238 wrote:*   

> stesso problema con il mio a6km! ..suono assente o totalmente distorto con i volumi al massimo... 

 

infatti il mio e un z92km, cioè il barebone del tuo a6km ...

sono tutta questa serie di notebook con turion che hanno sto problema ...

ma l'asus non fa niente ???

Ovviamente no .......... speriamo che all'alsa project faccia qualcosa

----------

## u238

nessuna novità? ..qualcuno ha provato con 1 altra distro? ..o magari con un'installazione a 32bit?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

io ho provato con knoppix   :Evil or Very Mad:   ubuntu   :Evil or Very Mad:   kubuntu   :Evil or Very Mad:   gentoo   :Evil or Very Mad:   mandrivia   :Evil or Very Mad:    e non va mai... infatti il problema non è delle distro, ma del modulo alsa.

Ho visto, infatti che c'è un bug segnalato sull'alsa project, speriamo che qualcuno con più conoscenze di me se ne occupi ...

SPERIAMO   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Maxxer

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Ho visto, infatti che c'è un bug segnalato sull'alsa project, speriamo che qualcuno con più conoscenze di me se ne occupi ...

 

Puoi postare l'url del bug?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

>  *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   Ho visto, infatti che c'è un bug segnalato sull'alsa project, speriamo che qualcuno con più conoscenze di me se ne occupi ... 
> 
> Puoi postare l'url del bug?

 

bisogna essere registrati per accedere all'url del bug   :Sad:  ...

cmq se vi iscrivete è il primissimo ....

----------

## u238

ok ho addato anche io 1 commento.. addatelo tutti così + ce ne sono + alzano il bug di priorità (credo)

[EDIT]

[OT] maxxer ho il tuo sito nei preferiti e lo guardo tutti i giorni per sapere se ci sono novità  :Laughing:  [/OT]

[/EDIT]

----------

## Maxxer

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> bisogna essere registrati per accedere all'url del bug   ...

 

se posti l'url poi mi registro  :Smile: 

x u238: grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## lbenini

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

>  *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   bisogna essere registrati per accedere all'url del bug   ... 
> 
> se posti l'url poi mi registro 
> 
> x u238: grazie 

 

https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=1898

Per leggerlo puoi usare anche il guest view....

per postare ti puoi registrare...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

quacuno ha provato la soluzione del thread di M4lloc https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-442627.html ???

Funziona???

 *lbenini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=1898
> 
> Per leggerlo puoi usare anche il guest view....
> ...

 

non sapevo si potesse vedere in quel modo... scusate ...   :Embarassed: 

EDIT: sistemato link del forum

----------

## michele26x1

 *Quote:*   

> quacuno ha provato la soluzione del thread di M4lloc https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-442627.htmll ???
> 
> Funziona??? 

 

No,il problema non e' quello di M4lloc...qui abbiamo proprio un problema interno al driver.La soluzione quando arrivera' se arrivera sara' del team di alsa!speriamo che arrivi in fretta!

----------

## u238

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> quacuno ha provato la soluzione del thread di M4lloc https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-442627.htmll ???
> 
> Funziona???
> 
> 

 

a me da 404 not found  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## michele26x1

C'e' una l di troppo nel link!

----------

## kimbuba

Ciao ragazzi,

anche io ho lo stesso problema.

Niente casse che funzionano.

Seguendo questo forum http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/MiniPCPortablesPDA/Asus-A6K-MT30-Install-Win-Nux-cours-sujet-17894-4.htm sono riuscito a far andare l'audio via cuffie. Si sente ma di bassa qualità però quasi-accettabile.

Bisognerebbe impostare l'audio cos' come in questa immagine http://img56.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mixer22ri.jpg

Leggete il post di Marco (kiba80).

Per risolvere mi sono comprato la scheda pcmcia Audigy 2 zs Notebook. Si sente molto bene con gli ultimi drivers alsa.

Per l'acpi disabilitando usb2 e evitando di lasciare connesso il mouse funziona. Il DSDT verrà risolto nel 2.6.16 vero?

Che mi sembra un pò complicato patchare il dsdt.

Avrei una domanda, siete riusciti a far funzionare i tasti asus?

Ho seguito questa guida http://jeriko.l-tech.org/2006/03/03/debian-sarge-on-asus-a6va/ però sembra che i codici degli eventi siano non corretti per il nostro notebook.

Infine è possibile che la batteria duri solo 2:30 ore? Sulle specifiche c'è scritto =~ 4 ore!

Devo cambiare le impostazione di powernowd? Da aggressive ad altro?

Ciao!

PS: OS Linux Debian 64

----------

## u238

grandissmo  :Smile:  ...con quelle impostazioni mi funziona (con le cuffie in line-in) !!!   :Very Happy: 

nell'attesa ke alsa-project faccia qualcosa, come soluzione temporanea va più che bene  :Smile: 

..X quanto riguarda l'acpi.. io ho il support USB 2.0 compilato nel kernel (vanilla-2.6.16-rc6) e se sto attento a far bootare il primo pezzo del kernel senza il mouse attaccato funziona tutto come deve  :Wink:  ..cmq credo ke funzioni anche con il kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 mi sembra...

..ho cmq fixato il DSDT (se volete ve lo uppo su 1 server), ma il problema mi rimane... forse ho sbagliato qualcosa (cmq compila senza errori ne warnings).. booooh!

ciao fatemi sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## michele26x1

 *Quote:*   

> Seguendo questo forum http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/MiniPCPortablesPDA/Asus-A6K-MT30-Install-Win-Nux-cours-sujet-17894-4.htm sono riuscito a far andare l'audio via cuffie. Si sente ma di bassa qualità però quasi-accettabile.
> 
> Bisognerebbe impostare l'audio cos' come in questa immagine http://img56.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mixer22ri.jpg
> 
> Leggete il post di Marco (kiba80). 

 

Io non ho avuto miglioramenti,sento uscire dalle casse collegate all'uscita delle cuffie un suono troppo disturbato e distorto per poter essere accettabile.

Sulla batteria non ti so dire ancora niente(anche io ho riscontrato  prestazioni inferiori alle aspettative),l'unica cosa che posso fare e' chiederti se hai fatto la calibrazione dal bios e seguito la guida alla gestione energetica di gentoo.http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml.

Della guida ho portato a termine:

 il power management della CPU

 il power management dell'harddisk

 il power management di altre periferiche

Ho avuto problemi con il  il power management del display LCD dato che la guida presenta script per i toshiba.Percio' li mi sono fermato nn sapendo come procedere. 

Ciao

----------

## u238

 *michele26x1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non ho avuto miglioramenti,sento uscire dalle casse un suono troppo disturbato e distorto per poter essere accettabile.
> 
> 

 

Di fatti il suono non Ã¨ da sentire dalle casse esterne ma dal line-in con delle cuffie (per esempio)  :Rolling Eyes: 

La batteria non l'ho ancora testata a sufficenza.. cmq il power management l'ho attuato anche io solo parzialmente..

----------

## kimbuba

Si attenzione. Si sente se metti le CUFFIE nel jack Line In, non il jack delle cuffie.

Grazie per il link, azz quante cose da fare!   :Confused: 

Ciao.

Kim

----------

## michele26x1

 *Quote:*   

> Si attenzione. Si sente se metti le CUFFIE nel jack Line In, non il jack delle cuffie. 

 

eh si...ora va molto meglio.concordo anch'io che come soluzione temporanea va piu' che bene!

----------

## kimbuba

Ciao ragazzi,

qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente postarmi il suo cat /proc/cpuinfo?

grazie!

----------

## kimbuba

mmh scusate.

Mi sono dimenticato che si tratta di una cpu a frequenza variabile.

 :Embarassed: 

non importa

----------

## michele26x1

Sul bugtrack di alsa hanno risolto il problema!

Ho messo la soluzione in cima.

----------

## u238

non è possibile.. il sito è down   :Rolling Eyes: 

proprio adesso che c'è la soluzione al problema!!! nn è possibile!!!  :Laughing: 

Non è che puoi postarci la soluzione??

----------

## lbenini

 *u238 wrote:*   

> non è possibile.. il sito è down  
> 
> proprio adesso che c'è la soluzione al problema!!! nn è possibile!!! 
> 
> Non è che puoi postarci la soluzione??

 

1) echo "7a 57c1" > /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0+regs

2) External Amplifier deve essere unmuted

Poi funziona tutto (Master, PCM, casse del portatitle swith casse/cuffie ecc.)

se 1 non funziona e avete alsa in kernel ricompilatelo abilitando il debug del suono

se avete i driver a parte dovete ricompilarle con --debug=full.

----------

## u238

si funziona!

mio sugerimento:

togliete il supporto alsa dal kernel e date:

```

### opzionale ###

echo "media-sound/alsa-driver ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

##############

echo "media-sound/alsa-driver debug" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge alsa-driver

modprobe snd_intel8x0

echo "7a 57c1" > /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0+regs 

```

e tutto funzionerà a meraviglia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lbenini

 *u238 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e tutto funzionerà a meraviglia 

 

Adesso tocca alla cam   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

wow   :Cool:   :Cool: 

GENTOO RULES !!!!!!    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

(and alsa too) :::    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kimbuba

Bhe anche Debian.. dai Linux Rulez e grazie ad Alsa project.

Complimenti funziona!

 :Razz: 

Mancano la webcam e i tastini vicino al power.

qualcuno è riuscito a capire quali siano gli interrupt associati?

Ciao!

Grazie!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *kimbuba wrote:*   

> Bhe anche Debian.. dai Linux Rulez e grazie ad Alsa project.
> 
> Complimenti funziona!
> 
> Mancano la webcam e i tastini vicino al power.
> ...

 

hai ragione .....

LINUX RULES !!! 

ed evviva le comunità attive come queste !!!!

CIAUZ

P.S.Per i tastini, con gnome non si trovano...

 con lineak per kde, niente ??? qualcuno ha provato???

cmq penso che sia meglio aprire un'altro 3d per questo .... se no ci sgridano   :Wink: 

----------

## michele26x1

Io non ho ancora provato...attualmente sto tentando di utilizzare la wireless in master mode per utilizzare la gentoo box come access point.Sembra che tutto funzioni ma non mi riescono ancora a pingare...

Se ci mettiamo d'accordo potremmo aprire un HOWTO su cui coprire tutti gli aspetti del nostro A6...wireless,audio,video,tasti vari,acpi ecc...e lasciare questo dedicato soltanto all'audio.Lo so che ne esistono gia altri come quello di maxxer(da cui sicuramente si prendera' spunto col suo consenso)ma per completezza verso la comunita' gentoo nn sarebbe una cattiva idea!

----------

## cava

 *kimbuba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mancano la webcam e i tastini vicino al power.
> 
> qualcuno è riuscito a capire quali siano gli interrupt associati?
> ...

 

basta caricare il modulo asus_acpi (se non c'è devi ricompilare...) e dopo puoi vedere gli eventi con acpi_listen.

Così facendo vanno anche i tasti del volume (cioè puoi associarli)

I key codes premendo i tasti da sinistra a destra:

# acpi_listen

hotkey ATKD 0000005c 00000001

hotkey ATKD 00000050 00000001

hotkey ATKD 00000051 00000002

hotkey ATKD 0000006b 00000003

button/power PWRF 00000080 00000001

btw il secondo numero indica il numero di volte che i pulsanti sono stati premuti.

quindi se vuoi scrivere un evento per acpid metti solo il primo numero

visto che ci sono pasto i file che ho scritto per alcuni altri pulsanti, da mettere in /etc/acpid/events.

for i in *; do echo --FILE $i--; cat $i; echo; done

--FILE cd--

event=hotkey ATKD 0000004c

action=eject

--FILE lower_volume--

event=hotkey ATKD 00000031

action=amixer sset Master 2-

--FILE raise_volume--

event=hotkey ATKD 00000030

action=amixer sset Master 2+

--FILE sample.conf--

# This is a sample ACPID configuration

event=button/power.*

action=logger power button pressed. who cares?

#action=shutdown -h now

--FILE sleep--

event=button.sleep

action=acpitool -s 

--FILE toggle_volume--

event=hotkey ATKD 00000032

action=amixer sset Master toggle

----------

## Sparker

Qualcuno è riuscito a fare andare un qualche tipo di ibernazione e di suspend-to-ram con i driver nvidia proprietari?

----------

## lucabelluccini

Grandi! Ringrazio ancora Michele per l'aiuto! E va anche l'audio!

Se vanno anche i vesa per la console è completo

----------

## michele26x1

 *Quote:*   

> Se vanno anche i vesa per la console è completo

 

non ho capito bene cosa intendi.Se il problema e' la risoluzione video modifica xorg.conf cosi:

```
Section "Monitor"

Identifier     "My Monitor"

Modeline        "1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841 -Hsync +Vsync

HorizSync 31.5 - 90.0

VertRefresh 60-60 

Option "dpms" "true"

EndSection

```

e poi

```

    Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "NVIDIAGeForce7300Go"

    Monitor        "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    16

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x800"

#       Virtual  1600 1000

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## lucabelluccini

no il problema è che vorrei aumentare la risoluzione quando non sono in gnome o x11...

----------

## u238

raga non è il caso di aprire un nuovo thread?

@ Sparker: Si, ho l'ibernazione funzionante (mi manca solo da sistemare la scheda audio che al resume non mi va +), se vuoi T posto il mio hibernate.conf:

```

$ cat /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf

# Example hibernate.conf file. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

#

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Choose your Suspend method. You currently have 3 choices:

###

###    suspend2            Software Suspend 2 (requires kernel patches from

###                        http://www.suspend2.net/)

###

###    sysfs_power_state   Uses /sys/power/state to suspend (activates pmdisk

###                        on kernels < 2.6.8, or vanilla swsusp otherwise).

###

###    acpi_sleep          Uses /proc/acpi/sleep to activate swsusp, or other

###                        ACPI sleep state supported by your machine.

###

##############################################################################

### suspend2 (for Software Suspend 2)

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

# ImageSizeLimit 200

## useful for initrd usage:

# SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda2

## Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

# PowerdownMethod 5

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

#ProcSetting expected_compression 50

ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 7500

## Or traditionally like this:

# Suspend2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Suspend2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

## For filewriter:

# FilewriterLocation /suspend_file 1000

# VerifyFilewriterResume2 yes

# ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_text

### sysfs_power_state

## To use /sys/power/state to suspend your machine (which may offer

## suspend-to-RAM, suspend-to-disk, standby, etc) comment out all the options

## above for Software Suspend 2, below for acpi_sleep, and uncomment this line.

## You may replace mem with any one of the states from "cat /sys/power/state"

# UseSysfsPowerState mem

# PowerdownMethod shutdown

### acpi_sleep

## To use ACPI to suspend your machine (via /proc/acpi/sleep), comment out

## all the options above for Software Suspend 2 and sysfs, and uncomment this

## line. The number refers to the ACPI sleep state - 3 is suspend-to-RAM and

## 4 is suspend-to-disk.

# UseACPISleep 4

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

Unmount /mnt/win_c

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

# LockXLock yes

# LockXAutoLock yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

OnResume 20 mount /mnt/win_c

### modules

UnloadModules snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_seq snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc

LoadModules snd_intel8x0

# UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules no

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### pcmcia

# EjectCards yes

### programs

# IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

RestartServices alsasound hotplug

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

### vbetool

# EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

# XStatus gnome

# XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

# XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50

$ uname -r

2.6.16-suspend2-r4

```

Ps: Con il bootsplash niente?

----------

## MiZaR_OnE

Ciao a tutti... sono nuovo del forum e anche di Gentoo. Intanto mi volevo complimentare con voi: ho letto questo topic e mi sembrate una comunità veramente attiva... dopo questa allisciata iniziale   :Wink:  vi spiego perchè sono giunto qui. Ho appena comprato un Asus A6KM-Q024H e ho voluto installare gentoo per provare la potenza del 64 bit. Ho visto che su questo topic ci sono molti suggerimente circa la configurazione per questo notebook ma non è che qualcuno di voi mi sa indirizzare ad una guida o a un Howto specifici che coprano la configurazione dall'inizio alla fine? In pratica attualmente ho installato gentoo da stage3 e ho cercato di ricompilare il kernel in modo che almeno non si bloccasse subito. A proposito quando ho tentato di compilare il kernel la prima volta all'avvio si bloccava sul caricamento dei driver USB (almeno mi sembra)... ora insieme ad un mio amico li abbiato compilati come moduli e quindi attualmente va tutto ma non so se andrà a funzionare quando proverò a caricare il modulo. Qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosa?

Infine qualcuno di voi ha tentato di installare Xgl su questo notebook? Posso semplicemente seguire l'howto ufficiale o c'è qualche trucco particolare per questo notebook?

Scusate per la lunghezza e per l'ignoranza... 

Ciao!

----------

## MiZaR_OnE

Ah mi sono completamente dimenticato... come ho detto sono nuovo di gentoo e sto cercando di capire come funziona... per esempio ho capito che le flag USE per abilitare o disabilitare vari supporti per i pacchetti che vado ad emergere... giusto? Il fatto è che se vado su /etc/make.profile/make.defaults le uniche flag USE di default che mi ritrovo sono USE="nptl -nptlonly" che non so neanche cosa sia. Ci sono delle flag USE che mi consigliate di aggiungere per questo particolare notebook... per esempio per abilitare il supporto dei 64 bit? 

Grazie ancora!

----------

## MajinJoko

 *MiZaR_OnE wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti... sono nuovo del forum e anche di Gentoo. Intanto mi volevo complimentare con voi: ho letto questo topic e mi sembrate una comunità veramente attiva... dopo questa allisciata iniziale   vi spiego perchè sono giunto qui. Ho appena comprato un Asus A6KM-Q024H e ho voluto installare gentoo per provare la potenza del 64 bit.

 

COMPLIMENTI per l'acquisto da un altro felice possessore del q024h   :Razz: 

e benvenuto

 *MiZaR_OnE wrote:*   

> A proposito quando ho tentato di compilare il kernel la prima volta all'avvio si bloccava sul caricamento dei driver USB (almeno mi sembra)... ora insieme ad un mio amico li abbiato compilati come moduli e quindi attualmente va tutto ma non so se andrà a funzionare quando proverò a caricare il modulo. Qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosa?

 

è un problema noto di alcune versioni del kernel, aggiorna all'ultimo stabile (2.6.16-r3) e vedrai che funziona.

 *MiZaR_OnE wrote:*   

> Infine qualcuno di voi ha tentato di installare Xgl su questo notebook? Posso semplicemente seguire l'howto ufficiale o c'è qualche trucco particolare per questo notebook?

 

XGL funziona benissimo. Sul wiki di Gentoo trovi le istruzioni per installarlo. Altrimenti scarica il livecd di Kororaa e lo puoi provare all'istante.

Ciao!

----------

## u238

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *MiZaR_OnE wrote:*   A proposito quando ho tentato di compilare il kernel la prima volta all'avvio si bloccava sul caricamento dei driver USB (almeno mi sembra)... ora insieme ad un mio amico li abbiato compilati come moduli e quindi attualmente va tutto ma non so se andrà a funzionare quando proverò a caricare il modulo. Qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosa? 
> 
> è un problema noto di alcune versioni del kernel, aggiorna all'ultimo stabile (2.6.16-r3) e vedrai che funziona.
> ...

 

Intendete il problema "del mouse che all'avvio blocca il kernel"? ..che kernel usi esattamente? ..vanilla? ..no perchè io sto usando il suspend2 per poter ibernare il notebook..

Io ho solo scoperto che ci sono diverse versioni di bios, downgradando il bios alla versione 202 il problema del mouse sparisce, ma incombe 1 problema con l'uscita TV. Quindi se non usate l'uscita TV ve lo consiglio vivamente. Se avete bisogno del bios ditemelo che ve lo mando, dato che dal sito ufficiale dell'asus non si sa perchè ma l'hanno tolto. Io invece ho bisogno dell'uscita TV, e al momento sto sempre attento a staccare il mouse quando riavvio  :Razz: 

[EDIT]

che ne dite se creiamo 1 pagina per il nostro notebook su wiki.gentoo-italia.net? quasi quasi quando ho + tempo la inizio!

[/EDIT]

[EDIT2]

vai raga!

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Notebook_Asus_A6KM_series_-_Configurazione_completa

[/EDIT2]

----------

## MiZaR_OnE

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> COMPLIMENTI per l'acquisto da un altro felice possessore del q024h  
> 
> e benvenuto
> ...

 

Ti ringrazio! Spero di poter essere utile e nello stesso tempo avere aiuto da voi quando servirà (probabilmente spesso   :Wink: )!

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è un problema noto di alcune versioni del kernel, aggiorna all'ultimo stabile (2.6.16-r3) e vedrai che funziona.
> 
> 

 

Io infatti ho la 2.6.15... allora ora tento di aggiornare all'ultima versione anche se effettivamente non so come farlo... ora googlo un pochino e casomai ho difficoltà torno qui... 

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> XGL funziona benissimo. Sul wiki di Gentoo trovi le istruzioni per installarlo. Altrimenti scarica il livecd di Kororaa e lo puoi provare all'istante.
> 
> 

 

Ho già visto il livecd di Kororaa e devo dire che xgl è davvero fantastico... ho guardato un'attimo l'howto ora mi ci metto d'impegno!

Per u238: GRANDE! Se posso darò una mano senz'altro nella modifica dell'how-to ma in questo momento penso che ho ancora bisogno di imparare molto!

Ciao a tutti!

----------

## strites

Salve a tutti, sono felice possessore della versione A6KM-Q005H  :Smile: 

Ho fino ad ora fatto funzionare con successo Alsa, il laptop-mode (dall'uso che ne faccio inizio a ritenerlo inutile), l'ondemand e la wireless.

Mancano all'appello: 

 - Uscita TV-out (ci devo ancora provare)

 - Hibernate (vedi sopra)

 - wecam (mancano i driver, quindi gg)

Inoltre ho uno strano problema ogni tanto: quando sono su linux, il portatile emette dei "beep" che non sono il cicalino del sistema, e li emette indipendentemente dal fatto che porti le cuffie, abbia alsa disattivo, e simili. Sì, li emette sempre con gli speaker (credo siano loro) e la cosa da un po' di fastidio...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Per l'how-to, la sezione "Far funzionare l'audio" la mettiamo?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## u238

certo, sto cercando di rendere le sezioni complete.. per quanto riguarda il TV-out.. leggi la mia soluzione sull'how-to  :Wink: 

Consigli sono ben accetti, mandatemi anche PM... poi.. iniziate pure le sezioni vuote!  :Wink: 

P.S.: Vi ricordo che è molto "in costruzione" quindi ci possono essere molti errori ed incompletezze!

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao u238.

il mio problema del kernel, è che l'avvio si blocca su ehci_usb con la versione 15. dalla 16 è tutto risolto. quello di cui tu parli è un problema diverso, ovvero che il caricamento del kernel di blocca se è collegata una periferica usb (di solito dimentico attaccato il mouse).

per il tuo howto (FANTASTICA IDEA, COMPLIMENTI) avrei un paio di cose che forse possono tornarti utili:

- Ndiswrapper (che utilizzo nella 32bit, ma ho utilizzato bene anche con la 64), magari potrebbero interessarti i driver (sia 32bit che 64bit);

- gli script per i tasti Fn (volume+, vol-, muto, browser web, client di posta). al posto del tasto per escludere il touchpad ho messo la home, mentre al posto di quello che cambia i governor ho messo la console. se potessero servirti.

lavorando sui tasti fn, e in particolar modo sull'acpi, ho "scoperto" (la scoperta dell'america   :Sad:  ) come attivare il led blu associato alla posta elettronica.

Magari sono tutte cose che già sai o hai, ma se ne avessi bisogno una mano (manina..) te la do volentieri!

Ciao e buona serata

----------

## strites

...e per l'a6km esistono i driver winXP a 64 bit, che sto usando sotto ndiswrapper   :Laughing: 

guardate http://www.maxxer.it/?page=a6k

----------

## MiZaR_OnE

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il mio problema del kernel, è che l'avvio si blocca su ehci_usb con la versione 15. dalla 16 è tutto risolto. quello di cui tu parli è un problema diverso, ovvero che il caricamento del kernel di blocca se è collegata una periferica usb (di solito dimentico attaccato il mouse).
> 
> 

 

Si perfetto anche a me accadeva la stessa cosa... poi ho messo il servizio come modulo e quindi per ora fa il boot bene ma non ho provato a caricare il modulo per vedere se funziona. Cmq ho tentato di aggiornare il kernel alla versione 16 ma mi dice che la mia versione è l'ultima. In effetti (non è che ancora sono molto esperto con gentoo quindi può essere che dico cose inesatte) ho guardato tutte le versioni dei kernel disponibili e la 16 è una git-source e risulta mascherata. Come faccio a scaricarla lo stesso se mi assicurate che è stabile?

Ciao!

----------

## u238

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> ciao u238.
> 
> il mio problema del kernel, è che l'avvio si blocca su ehci_usb con la versione 15. dalla 16 è tutto risolto. quello di cui tu parli è un problema diverso, ovvero che il caricamento del kernel di blocca se è collegata una periferica usb (di solito dimentico attaccato il mouse).
> 
> 

 

Ah, ok, avevo capito male forse perchè non ho mai provato 1 kernel 2.6.15, sempre utilizzato il .16 per i vari test  :Smile:  ..cmq per quel problema del mouse attaccato al boot (se tenete 1 chiavetta USB o una wireless usb dongle per esempio non da alcun problema...almeno per me  :Laughing:  ), lo potreste risolvere anche se non ottimamente.. leggete l'how to sezione BIOS.

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per il tuo howto (FANTASTICA IDEA, COMPLIMENTI) avrei un paio di cose che forse possono tornarti utili:
> 
> - Ndiswrapper (che utilizzo nella 32bit, ma ho utilizzato bene anche con la 64), magari potrebbero interessarti i driver (sia 32bit che 64bit);
> ...

 

No sono tutte cose che anche io dovrei ancora fare! Ho installato acpid, ma non ho ancora messo nessuno scripts in events (apparte per lo spegnimento), sarebbe bello se facessi tu quella parte dell'how-to! vuoi che ti faccio 1 sezione apposta? ora provvedo.. aggiungi pure tutto quello che pensi sia utile, vale non solo per te ma per tutti!!

Magari riusciamo a scrivere 1 bel how-to ...diamoci dentro dai che l'ho anche "annunciato" a linux-laptops.org!! (dobbiamo fare bella figura  :Wink:  )

----------

## MajinJoko

 *MiZaR_OnE wrote:*   

> Come faccio a scaricarla lo stesso se mi assicurate che è stabile?
> 
> Ciao!

 

Dopo aver effettuato un sync, controlli qual è l'ultima versione. La 2.6.16-r3 è ormai stabile, puoi installare questa e sei a posto (parlo del pacchetto gentoo-sources, a meno che tu usi sorgenti differenti per il kernel).

In generale, per installare un pacchetto mascherato, metti il nome del pacchetto in /etc/portage/package.mask, e diventa in arch, poi lo metti in /etc/portage/package.keywords e diventa stabile.

Ciao!

----------

## MajinJoko

 *u238 wrote:*   

> No sono tutte cose che anche io dovrei ancora fare! Ho installato acpid, ma non ho ancora messo nessuno scripts in events (apparte per lo spegnimento), sarebbe bello se facessi tu quella parte dell'how-to! vuoi che ti faccio 1 sezione apposta? ora provvedo.. aggiungi pure tutto quello che pensi sia utile, vale non solo per te ma per tutti!!
> 
> Magari riusciamo a scrivere 1 bel how-to ...diamoci dentro dai che l'ho anche "annunciato" a linux-laptops.org!! (dobbiamo fare bella figura  )

 

Certo, se posso aiutarti lo faccio più che volentieri. Così magari ognuno fa qualcosa e alla fine è completo   :Very Happy: 

Solo una cosa, per modificare l'Howto, basta che mi registro e poi scelgo l'edit relativo alla sezione che mi interessa?

Ed un'altra piccola cosa: qualcuno ha dello spazio web dove possiamo caricare i driver a 32bit e a 64bit da caricare poi con ndiswrapper?

Buona Giornata

----------

## MiZaR_OnE

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dopo aver effettuato un sync, controlli qual è l'ultima versione. La 2.6.16-r3 è ormai stabile, puoi installare questa e sei a posto (parlo del pacchetto gentoo-sources, a meno che tu usi sorgenti differenti per il kernel).
> 
> In generale, per installare un pacchetto mascherato, metti il nome del pacchetto in /etc/portage/package.mask, e diventa in arch, poi lo metti in /etc/portage/package.keywords e diventa stabile.
> ...

 

Lo so che è OT ma se potreste darmi una mano ne sarei grato. In pratica ho fatto:

# emerge --sync

# emerge -Dup world --> non mi da nessun aggiornamento riferito a gentoo-source (la mia versione attuale è 2.6.15-r7)

Se faccio # emerge -u gentoo-sources mi dice ">>>No outdated packages were found on your system". 

Non saprei come fare... qualcuno mi da qualche consiglio?

PS: inoltre non so per quale motivo da un po' di volte che provo mi dice: * IMPORTANT: 21 config files in /etc need updating ... che faccio?

----------

## strites

mi urleranno contro, lo so che lo farano....

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~amd64 emerge -vp gentoo-sources
```

così per questa volta ti scarichi l'ultimo kernel, senza doverne tenere conto negli aggiornamenti.

se usi x86 metti ~x86 al posto di ~amd64   :Idea: 

----------

## strites

 *u238 wrote:*   

> certo, sto cercando di rendere le sezioni complete.. per quanto riguarda il TV-out.. leggi la mia soluzione sull'how-to 

 

Guardavo a qualcosa con xinerama, appena riesco a far andare qualcosa (quando lo riuso) proverò e posterò nel caso   :Razz: 

... quando tengo più tab aperti sullo stesso discrso non mi accorgo che ho appena risposto, scusate ^^'Last edited by strites on Sun Apr 30, 2006 1:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *strites wrote:*   

> mi urleranno contro, lo so che lo farano....
> 
> ```
> # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~amd64 emerge -vp gentoo-sources
> ```
> ...

 

se il kernel 2.16-r3 è stabile... perchè smanettare con portage se un semplicissimo emerge-sync ti può dare la possibilità di mantenere coerente l'albero di portage?

dopotutto... ormai sarà una settimana che è stabile quel kernel.

----------

## strites

```
# emerge -vp gentoo-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r7  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

amd64, da questa parte.... il sync l'ho fatto ieri

----------

## MajinJoko

 *MiZaR_OnE wrote:*   

> Lo so che è OT ma se potreste darmi una mano ne sarei grato. In pratica ho fatto:
> 
> # emerge --sync
> 
> # emerge -Dup world --> non mi da nessun aggiornamento riferito a gentoo-source (la mia versione attuale è 2.6.15-r7)
> ...

 

se provi con

```
emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r3
```

 non te lo emerge?

ormai è stabile, ne sono sicuro.

edit: se non lo emerge, prova a dare

```
echo "gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r3" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 e poi ritenti l'emerge. dovrebbe andare.

ciao

----------

## MiZaR_OnE

 *strites wrote:*   

> mi urleranno contro, lo so che lo farano....
> 
> ```
> # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~amd64 emerge -vp gentoo-sources
> ```
> ...

 

Ti ringrazio per l'aiuto però vorrei capire cosa vado a fare se no non imparo niente... da quanto ho capito leggendo in giro se metto la tilde davanti al nome dell'architettura permetto al portage di scaricare anche pacchetti non ancora dichiarati stabili giusto? Ho letto però che in questo modo soprattutto per i kernel il sistema diventa inconsistente... può essere o me lo sono inventato?   :Wink: 

Cmq ho fatto quello che mi hai consigliato e ora sto scaricando il kernel!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MiZaR_OnE

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ormai è stabile, ne sono sicuro.
> 
> 

 

A me non lo da... può essere che ho problemi con il sync ? Io nel file make.conf ho:

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Ho fatto emerge sync più volte ma l'ultima versione del gentoo-source che mi da è la mia ovvero 2.6.15-r7.

Boh!

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=sys-kernel

allora: quella stabile è la 2.6.15-r7. 

@strites, scusa mi ero dimenticato del piccolo particolare che è un' architettura differente e non la classica x86.

@MiZaR_OnE: piccolo riepilogo, i pacchetti in testing sono funzionanti ma non ancora sufficientemente testati o comunque con qualche difetto minore. detto questo posso comunque affermare che in certe situazioni è necessario utilizzare alcuni programmi in testing per poter avere un miglior supporto hardware. nel tuo caso un kernel 2.15 con supporto usb non si avvia. questo problema è stato risolto con il kernel 2.16 quindi credo che sia una cosa saggia "provare" un kernel più recente.

un consiglio: 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~amd64 emerge -vp gentoo-sources
```

 è deprecato e non dovrebbe essere utilizzato in quanto non è il metodo corretto per emergere un pacchetto in testing.

```
echo "gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r3" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 non funziona in quanto devi utilizzare

```
=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r3
```

 (se metti la versione devi mettere l'= davanti, se non la metti no. in ogni caso devi inserire sys-kernel.

a mio parere ti conviene inserire una versione singola, in modo da poter smascherare e quindi installare solo quella, senza correre il rischio di installarti tutte le versioni del kernel in testing che usciranno da qui ai prossimi mesi. in questo modo appena un kernel 2.16 superiore a quello da te specificato diventerà stabile potrai continuare ad utilizzare un sistema stabile.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r3" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

EMMISSA' che c'hai proprio ragione   :Razz: 

chiedo scusa ma ho scritto di fretta, e mi sono dimenticato qualche pezzo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## u238

qualcuno di voi ha fatto funzionare il bootsplash?

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao ragazzi, con qualche giorno di ritardo, ma ho fatto la parte per i tasti Fn. la trovate nel fantastico how-to  http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Notebook_Asus_A6KM_series_-_Configurazione_completa

Se avete dubbi o altro non esitate a scriverlo qui, che cerco di sistemarlo.

ciao

----------

## u238

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi, con qualche giorno di ritardo, ma ho fatto la parte per i tasti Fn. la trovate nel fantastico how-to  http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Notebook_Asus_A6KM_series_-_Configurazione_completa
> 
> Se avete dubbi o altro non esitate a scriverlo qui, che cerco di sistemarlo.
> 
> ciao

 

grandissimo  :Smile:  direi che è perfetto  :Smile: 

----------

## kimbuba

Ciao ragazzi,

è possibile che la batteria duri solo due ore sia su windows che su linux?

non dovrebbe durare 4 ore come dalle specifiche?

Devo forse aggiornare il bios?

Mi lamento all'asus?

Ciao

Kimbuba

----------

## MiZaR_OnE

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi, con qualche giorno di ritardo, ma ho fatto la parte per i tasti Fn. la trovate nel fantastico how-to  http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Notebook_Asus_A6KM_series_-_Configurazione_completa
> 
> Se avete dubbi o altro non esitate a scriverlo qui, che cerco di sistemarlo.
> 
> ciao

 

Ciao, grazie per il grande lavoro che state facendo! Purtroppo ho qualche problema. Ho seguito passo passo la sezione relativa ai tasti Fn ma quando lancio asus_acpi mi da il seguente errore:

```

# asus_acpid

connect: No such file or directory

asus_acpid: can't open unix domain socket on /var/run/acpid.socket: Illegal seek

```

che è diverso da quello previsto nell'howto. Anche se creo la cartella .asus_acpi la situazione non cambia. Penso di aver ricompilato bene il kernel anche se non ritrovo perfettamente le stesse voci che sono scritte nella guida ma penso che sia solo un problema di versione del kernel.

Che faccio? 

Ciao!

----------

## u238

 *kimbuba wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> è possibile che la batteria duri solo due ore sia su windows che su linux?
> 
> non dovrebbe durare 4 ore come dalle specifiche?
> ...

 

dura 4 ore da acceso, come c'è scritto nelle specifiche. quindi con lo schermo al minimo e lasciandolo fermo immobile.. (suppongo) ...o magari anche a schermo spento... bah. lamentati pure  :Razz: 

----------

## MajinJoko

 *MiZaR_OnE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che faccio? 
> 
> Ciao!

 

ciao,

prova ad emergere:

```
* sys-power/acpi

     Available versions:  0.06-r5 0.09

     Installed:           0.09

     Homepage:            http://grahame.angrygoats.net/acpi.shtml

     Description:         Attempts to replicate the functionality of the 'old' apm command on ACPI systems, including battery and thermal information.
```

e

```
* sys-power/acpid

     Available versions:  1.0.4-r2 1.0.4-r3

     Installed:           1.0.4-r3

     Homepage:            http://acpid.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Daemon for Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
```

dopodiché dai

```
/etc/init.d/acpid start
```

(da root).

E ritenti ad avviare asus_acpid. Se funziona, mi raccomando di mettere acpid nel runlevel di default con

```
rc-update add acpid default
```

Ciao, fammi sapere se così va.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *kimbuba wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> è possibile che la batteria duri solo due ore sia su windows che su linux?
> 
> non dovrebbe durare 4 ore come dalle specifiche?
> ...

 

A me dura suppergiù due ore, ma usandolo, e tanto mi basta. Il valore nominale delle specifiche è sempre da prendere un pò con le pinze, anche se, certo, tra 2 ore e 4, c'é una bella differenza!

----------

## u238

 *u238 wrote:*   

> qualcuno di voi ha fatto funzionare il bootsplash?

 

Riporto notizie aggiornate (che poi aggiungerò al wiki):

Tramite un how-to ho trovato un programma utile che permette di trovare le risoluzioni supportate dalla nostra scheda video (lrmi), e con questi parametri passati al kernel in grub.conf:

```

kernel (hdX,X)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdaX vga=VIDEO_MODE video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr

```

sono riuscito a far funzionare il framebuffer.

I video modes supportati sono:

```

VIDEO_MODE       resolution

771              800x600@8bit

788              800x600@16bit

789              800x600@24bit

773              1024x768@8bit

791              1024x768@16bit

792              1024x768@24bit

830              640x400@24bit

```

poi ce ne sono altri a 640x480 ma non credo siano molto intressanti.. purtroppo credo che non sia supportata la risoluzione 1280x800, che dovrebbe essere la video_mode 869   :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

posso dirti che tutti i portatili che ho visto non hanno il supporto al widescreen. solo al canonico 4/3. solitamente hai i caratteri leggermente bombati ma se fai il resize delle immagini con gimp riesci ad avere l'impressione di uno splash coerente.

altra info che magari può tornare utile: le risoluzioni supportate del framebuffer sono sotto /proc/fb0/modes

----------

## u238

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> posso dirti che tutti i portatili che ho visto non hanno il supporto al widescreen. solo al canonico 4/3. solitamente hai i caratteri leggermente bombati ma se fai il resize delle immagini con gimp riesci ad avere l'impressione di uno splash coerente.
> 
> altra info che magari può tornare utile: le risoluzioni supportate del framebuffer sono sotto /proc/fb0/modes

 

si, quello lo immaginavo che non supportasse proprio la risoluzione giusta, ma solo fino alla 1024x768  :Neutral:  ..vabbè va bene lo stesso  :Wink: 

Comunque io sotto /proc ho solo /proc/fb , che mi da "0 VESA VGA". Forse quella info c'è in vesafb-tng sotto x86..o forse ho dimenticato qualcosa io nel kernel  :Wink: 

[EDIT]

forse arriva solo fino alla 1024x768 perchè altrimenti va oltre gli 800 del "1280x800"...

..poi per quanto riguarda la risoluz 640x400.. non è 4/3... basterebbe il doppio di quella risoluz  :Razz: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi, con qualche giorno di ritardo, ma ho fatto la parte per i tasti Fn. la trovate nel fantastico how-to  http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Notebook_Asus_A6KM_series_-_Configurazione_completa
> 
> Se avete dubbi o altro non esitate a scriverlo qui, che cerco di sistemarlo.
> 
> ciao

 

non so se vi interessa, ma io ho fattop anche uno scriptino che accende o spegne il TouchPad, così quando si scrive con la tastiera non succede tutto quel casino (quando tocchi il touchpad e si sposta il mouse su un'area già scritta e la incasini, per esempio) ...

Nel mio portatile c'è un pulsantino che serve a spegnere il tpouchpad, perciò l'ho fatto .

eccolo !!!

```
 

#!/bin/bash

if (synclient -l | grep "    TouchpadOff          = 0">>/dev/null)

        then synclient TouchpadOff=1

else synclient TouchpadOff=0

fi

```

N.B. gli spazi vuoti nel primo if sono importanti, se li togliete non funziona più nulla !!!   :Smile:   

ovviamente per poterlo usare bisogna avere installato questi programmi:

```

emerge x11-drivers/synaptics # ma daltr'onde questo ci vuole per la configurazione di Xorg consigliata nel wiki

emerge x11-libs/libsynaptics

```

entrambi sono mascherati, per smascherarli (per i niubbi) basta dare un

```

echo x11-drivers/synaptics "~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo x11-lib/libsynaptics "~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Spero vi sia utile...

CIAUZZ !!!

----------

## u238

io X quello ho installato ksynaptics, e posso disattivarlo con Ctrl+Alt+P ...cmq grazie! MajinJoko lo aggiungi te al wiki?  :Wink: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *u238 wrote:*   

> io X quello ho installato ksynaptics, e posso disattivarlo con Ctrl+Alt+P ...cmq grazie! MajinJoko lo aggiungi te al wiki? 

 

si ma quel programma è solo per KDE ....

e poi non c'è maniera di programmare il bottoncino che disattiva il mouse con ksynaptic, 

a proposito... io ksynaptic l'ho dovuto togliere perchè quando partiva mi si toglieva la "pseudo-rotellina" nel Touchpad !!!

CIAuzz

----------

## MajinJoko

Ho aggiornato il wiki, aggiungendo lo script di RollsAppleTree (grazie mille) e la parte sui pacchetti acpi e acpid che dovrebbe risolvere il problema lamentato da MiZaR_OnE. Ma visto che non mi ha più risposto, la mia è solo una speranza..

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Ho aggiornato il wiki, aggiungendo lo script di RollsAppleTree (grazie mille) e la parte sui pacchetti acpi e acpid che dovrebbe risolvere il problema lamentato da MiZaR_OnE. Ma visto che non mi ha più risposto, la mia è solo una speranza..

 

risolve, ho risolto anche io così ...

----------

## MajinJoko

perfetto, ora ne ho la conferma.

risolve

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Avrei una domanda da farvi per quanto riguarda la scheda video.

Quando guardo dei film, oppure oggi usando lo Zsnes (emulatore per super nintendo) ho degli evidenti errori di sincronia verticale.. Capita anche a voi?

Sapete come posso settarla nello Xorg.conf?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

io volevo chiedervi un'altra cosa, invece ...

Qualcuno di voi è riuscito per caso a trovare una soluzione (anzi, un workaround, di soluzioni penso  non ce ne siano) per quella fastidiosa scritta che appare di tanto in tanto

LCD OFF (o una cosa simile ...)

so che è un bug, o comunque qualcosa che riguarda acpi4asus ....

----------

## MajinJoko

ma dove vedi questa scritta? a me non è mai comparsa   :Shocked: 

----------

## MajinJoko

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Avrei una domanda da farvi per quanto riguarda la scheda video.
> 
> Quando guardo dei film, oppure oggi usando lo Zsnes (emulatore per super nintendo) ho degli evidenti errori di sincronia verticale.. Capita anche a voi?
> 
> Sapete come posso settarla nello Xorg.conf?

 

mi rispondo da solo. ho risolto emergendo nvidia-settings. una soluzione veloce è questa, quando avrò più tempo cercherò nella documentazione come attivare la VSync nei file di configurazione.

tornando in tema How-to, nessuno riesce a fare la parte per bluetooth o per l'irda?

----------

## strites

Io ho ancora il problema dei cicalini che mi partono dalle casse indipendentemente da alsa, cuffie e volumi.

Qualcuno ha mica il mio stesso problema?   :Sad: 

----------

## u238

@strites: guarda il wiki please.

@RollsAppleTree: LCD OFF? ..mai successo  :Neutral:  che versione di bios utilizzi?

@MajinJoko: io guardo film ogni giorno praticamente, e non ho mai riscontrato questi problemi.. i miei file xorg.conf sono sul wiki..

Per quanto riguarda la parte del bluetooth non l'ho ancora messa, ma basta seguire gli how-to già presenti per gentoo.. io ho configurato tutto così ..al limite ci piazziamo i link  :Wink: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> io volevo chiedervi un'altra cosa, invece ...
> 
> Qualcuno di voi è riuscito per caso a trovare una soluzione (anzi, un workaround, di soluzioni penso  non ce ne siano) per quella fastidiosa scritta che appare di tanto in tanto
> 
> LCD OFF (o una cosa simile ...)
> ...

 

Guardate cosa mi da ...

esattamente l'errore è questo :

```
Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status
```

se do 

```
dmesg | tail 
```

mi da sempre questa scritta ...

```
Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status

Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status
```

è questo il problema ...

----------

## strites

 *u238 wrote:*   

> @strites: guarda il wiki please.

 

Ehm.... la scheda è configurata secondo quel modo lì.... come detto, è indipendente dal suono che gli manda alsa, emette sto cicalino _dalle casse_ indipendentemente. Inizio a pensare sia un allarme (effettivamente la paarte centrale si scalda un po'....)

Qualcuno può confermare?

----------

## Sparker

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

>  *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   
> 
> Qualcuno di voi è riuscito per caso a trovare una soluzione (anzi, un workaround, di soluzioni penso  non ce ne siano) per quella fastidiosa scritta che appare di tanto in tanto
> 
> LCD OFF (o una cosa simile ...)
> ...

 

A me questa cosa la fa se ho kmilo abilitato. E' il servizio di kde che gestisce tastini ed lcd via acpi.

(la colpa non credo sia completamente di kmilo, il driver acpi4asus non supporta pienamente questo portatile)

----------

## MajinJoko

 *u238 wrote:*   

> @MajinJoko: io guardo film ogni giorno praticamente, e non ho mai riscontrato questi problemi.. i miei file xorg.conf sono sul wiki..
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la parte del bluetooth non l'ho ancora messa, ma basta seguire gli how-to già presenti per gentoo.. io ho configurato tutto così ..al limite ci piazziamo i link 

 

Ciao!

Devo *purtroppo* confermare i miei lievi problemi di VSync. Ho messo in auto avvio il comando per caricare le impostazioni di nvidia-settings, così sono "guarito"   :Razz: 

Il tuo file Xorg l'avevo già guardato, ma non ho trovato rilevanti differenze con il mio. Sono più propenso ad "incolpare" i driver. Giusto per curiosità, che versione utilzzi? Io al momento ho:

```
Installed:           1.0.8178-r3
```

Sto installando or ora il Bluetooth, se funziona io direi di mettere un link nell'Howto, giusto per completezza.

Per ora saluto

edit: mi potresti linkare la guida che hai linkato tu? oppure, saresti così gentile da dirmi come hai configurato il kernel e se devi caricare dei moduli per utilizzare il bluetooth integrato?

edit X2: ora il device in hciconfig c'é, gnome-bluetooth-manager trova il cellulare, ma non c'é verso di aprire "bluetooth:///" con Nautilus. Ho cercato in Nautilus e Gnome-vfs, ma una flag da abilitare per attivarlo c'é? Sarebbe comodo riuscire a fare il drag&drop di file tramite Nautilus..

----------

## lucapost

ciao a tutti, sono un felice possessore di un Asus A6VC, 

```
lucapost@AsusA6V ~ $ uname -a

Linux AsusA6V 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #11 PREEMPT Fri May 19 18:42:51 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GNU/Linux

```

dopo aver attivato le relative opzioni nel kernel,

oltre alle risorse che avete segnalato per la configurazione degli hot keys ho trovato anche questa :

http://www.i-jeriko.de/2006/03/03/debian-sarge-on-asus-a6va/

se a qualcuno può essere utile le mie configurazioni funzionanti sono:

-schermo acceso/spento----------Fn+F7   funziona senza bisogno di mia configurazione!

-volume mute-----------------------Fn+F10

-volume down----------------------Fn+F11

-volume up -------------------------Fn+F12

tra i 4 tasti speciali vicino a quello di accensione (in totale quindi ci sono 5 tasti in alto a destra) sono:

-?????? ---------------------------(tasto 1) ,l'omino che corre non ho capito bene cosa potrebbe rappresentare   :Confused: 

-mail-clien---------------------------(tasto 2)

-browser--------------------------- (tasto 3)

-touch-------------------------------(tasto 4)

-spegnimento-----------------------(tasto 5) funziona senza bisogno di configurazione!  altrimenti come accendo il notebook?o lo spengo senza buone maniere?   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

mi farebbero inoltre comodo, e quindi non sono ancora configurati:

-hibernate(sleep)-------------------Fn+F1  ci sto lavorando

-wifi up/down-----------------------Fn+F2

-luminosità schermo up-------------Fn+F5

-luminosità schermo down---------Fn+F6

-attiva tv-out------------------------Fn+F8 ci sto lavorando

per questi ultimi sono felice di ricevere aiuto!!!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tra i 4 tasti speciali vicino a quello di accensione (in totale quindi ci sono 5 tasti in alto a destra) sono:
> 
> -?????? ---------------------------(tasto 1) ,l'omino che corre non ho capito bene cosa potrebbe rappresentare  
> ...

 

il tasto con l'omino che corre, dovrebbe servire a cambiare la frequenza del processore se usi, per esempio, powernowd...

O, per esempio, potresti usarlo per cambiare i governor ...

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi farebbero inoltre comodo, e quindi non sono ancora configurati:
> 
> -hibernate(sleep)-------------------Fn+F1 ci sto lavorando
> ...

 

per gli altri tatsini ci sto lavorando ... a breve posto sul forum il tutto 

P.S. L'ibernate è un casino !!!!   :Laughing: 

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -luminosità schermo up-------------Fn+F5
> 
> -luminosità schermo down---------Fn+F6
> ...

 

a me questi funzionano automagicamente con KDE ....

----------

## lucapost

la luminosità funziona correttamente anche a me! forse prima ieri avevo provato ad aumentarla quando era già al massimo.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ma cosa sono i governor?

per modificare la frequenza della cpu utilizzo, e funziona già benissimo l'applet di gnome!!!  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. L'ibernate è un casino !!!! 

 

Mi sto accorgendo che è proprio così!!!

----------

## Maxxer

qualcuno di voi è riuscito a far andare lm_sensors?

ci ho provato ieri ma nisba. mi trova solo lm90, e tra l'altro sensors -s mi dice che non riesce a leggere sysfs. sarà perché ho aggiornato a libsysfs2.0?

----------

## u238

ho provato alla velox ma:

```

# sensors-detect

No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

```

scommetto che ho sbagliato modulo.. carico i2c-sis96x.. è quello giusto?

----------

## Sparker

Seguendo la guida sul wiki sono riuscito a far funzionare il suspend-to-disk, però per il suspend-to-ram ancora niente da fare.

Qualcuno ha avuto successo?

Finora si sospende, ma non ritorna più in vita...

----------

## u238

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Seguendo la guida sul wiki sono riuscito a far funzionare il suspend-to-disk, però per il suspend-to-ram ancora niente da fare.
> 
> Qualcuno ha avuto successo?
> 
> Finora si sospende, ma non ritorna più in vita...

 

Sono contento di essere stato utile a qualcuno  :Smile:  ..cmq il suspend to ram non l'ho ancora mai provato, ora sto scrivendo la tesi e non ho 1 attimo di tempo  :Neutral:  ..comunque appena mi son laureato mi metto a risistemare le cose sul portatile.

P.S.: Avete notato che con la nuova versione dello script hibernate son cambiati i file di configurazione? ..mi sa che sarà necessario aggiornare il wiki..... sempre quando avro tempo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Ciao a tutti,

oggi cercavo di far andare il framebuffer sulla mia installazione pulita.

Le voci necessarie da avere selezionate nel kernel sono:

```
  x x      <*> Support for frame buffer devices                           x x  

  x x      <*>   VESA VGA graphics support                                x x  

  x x              VESA driver type (vesafb)  --->                        x x  

  x x          Console display driver support  --->                       x x  

  x x                --- VGA text console                                 x x  

  x x                [*]   Video mode selection support                   x x  

  x x                <*> Framebuffer Console support                      x x 
```

Visto che nel Wiki si parlava solo di genkernel, ho aggiunto anche queste, sperando di far cosa gradita per chi (come me) preferisce la configurazione del kernel a manina.

Ho trovato questa soluzione in questo topic.

Buona serata

----------

## u238

Grazie mille, anche io da 1 pò ho il framebuffer perfettamente funzionante  :Wink: 

----------

## michele26x1

mmm ho un problema con lo splashscreen...all'avvio del sistema dopo che tenta di caricare l'immagine mi

da:

```
The filesystem mounted on / doesn't contain the /dev/tty device wich is required for the silent splash to function properly.Silent splash will not be enable.Please create the appropriate device file to avoid this message
```

Vi e' mai capitato niente di simile?

----------

## u238

No.. mai niente di simile   :Rolling Eyes: 

- Il framebuffer funziona?

- hai creato un initrd o compilato il bootsplash nel kernel?

- qual'è la tua riga di parametri che passi al kernel?

----------

## stefanoxjx

Io ho un A6KM-Q024 ma con l'audio non ho avuto problemi, però ho installato Arch Linux perchè installare una Gentoo sul notebook mi sembrava esagerato.

Un problema che ho riscontrato invece è che se viene acceso con il mouse USB collegato, in fase di caricamento dell'ACPI si pianta e questo succede con tutte le distro (anche live) che ci ho provato sopra.

Non che sia un grosso problema, basta ricordarsi di collegare il mouse USB dopo l'avvio del S.O.

Visto che questa discussione è nata per agevolare lo scambio di info tra i possessori di A6KM, mi sembrava doveroso esporre il problema.

----------

## MajinJoko

è un problema noto, se ne è già parlato in questo thread. puoi risolvere cambiando bios, ma rischi di creare problemi in altri ambiti.

trovi tutto nel wiki segnalato qualche post qua.

comunque non capisco perché ritieni "esagerato" installare gentoo su questo portatile. Io l'ho messa 2 giorni dopo l'acquisto.

Ciao

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> è un problema noto, se ne è già parlato in questo thread. puoi risolvere cambiando bios, ma rischi di creare problemi in altri ambiti.
> 
> trovi tutto nel wiki segnalato qualche post qua.
> 
> 

 

Mi scuso, ma avendo ingrandito la visualizzazzione della pagina, non avevo visto che la discussione era composta di più pagine perchè il contatore delle pagine mi andava fuori schermo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque non capisco perché ritieni "esagerato" installare gentoo su questo portatile. Io l'ho messa 2 giorni dopo l'acquisto.
> 
> 

 

Perchè mi sembra esagerato far compilare tutto il codice ad un notebook!

Poi, bisogna vedere che uso ne fai!!

Io il notebook lo uso molto di rado e inoltre Arch Linux è comunque molto prestante come distro, mentre sul pc fisso che uso quotidianamente ho installato gentoo.

Ciao

----------

## michele26x1

 *u238 wrote:*   

> No.. mai niente di simile  
> 
> - Il framebuffer funziona?
> 
> - hai creato un initrd o compilato il bootsplash nel kernel?
> ...

 

IL framebuffer funziona

Ho creato un initrd

Al kernel do

```

vga=791

append ="resume2=swap:/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:1024x768-16@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

initrd ="/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768"

```

Altro non saprei dire

----------

## Maxxer

come state a prestazioni del disco?

hdparm -t /dev/hda quanto vi da? io sono a 24MB/s. 

Non so se sia il valore ottimale, ma so che E' LENTISSIMO! Il disco gira un sacco, anche solo per aprire gnome-terminal, rendendo il pc veramente lentissimo.

Ho fatto dei test con -X70 ma sembra non prendere l'impostazione, così come molte altre. Pastrugnando un po' con quelle che dovrebbero essere le impostazioni di questo controller sono arrivato a 350K/s. Direi che ho sbagliato qualcosa. 

Voi usate impostazioni particolari?

grazie

maxxer

----------

## MajinJoko

eseguito tre volte di fila ho ottenuto *Quote:*   

> Urumi mik # hdparm -t /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:   66 MB in  3.01 seconds =  21.92 MB/sec
> ...

 

----------

## Sparker

A me dà circa 28MB/sec

L'unica cosa che ho aggiunto è il passaggio dell'opzione -c1, che però non mi pare abbia incrementato le prestazioni.

Inoltre, il disco non dovrebbe essere udma5? ovvero -X69?

Hibernate: da un po' di tempo mi funzionano sia il suspend-to-disk che il suspend-to-ram  :Smile: 

Nei nuovi hibernate-script mi sono limitato ad abilitare l'unloading dei moduli blacklisted e togliere il driver invidia dalla blacklist

----------

## Maxxer

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> A me dà circa 28MB/sec
> 
> L'unica cosa che ho aggiunto è il passaggio dell'opzione -c1, che però non mi pare abbia incrementato le prestazioni.
> 
> Inoltre, il disco non dovrebbe essere udma5? ovvero -X69?

 

Già. io ho provato, ma facendo -X69 e subito dopo -i non mi mette l'asterisco vicino a udma5, rimane sempre dov'è (ora non ricordo).

E' davvero lentissimo (ma solo a me?). Eppure dovrebbe essere un Hitachi da 5400rpm... 

Quando fa un emerge -s o il sync è davvero un'agonia  :Sad: 

----------

## lucapost

ciao a tutti,

   sono un possessore di un asus A6VC, volevo chiedervi se a voi funziona lo scroll del touchpad.

Ho installato i seguenti driver:

```
* x11-drivers/synaptics

     Available versions:  0.14.2 0.14.3 0.14.4-r2

     Installed:           0.14.4-r2

     Homepage:            http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/

     Description:         Driver for Synaptics touchpads

* x11-libs/libsynaptics

     Available versions:  0.14.4d

     Installed:           0.14.4d

     Homepage:            http://qsynaptics.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         library for accessing synaptics touchpads
```

e questa, se non sbaglio, è la sezione dell' xorg.conf riguardante:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Synaptics"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Protocol" "event"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5400"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1900"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4000"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.02"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection
```

qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

Luca

----------

## u238

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> A me dà circa 28MB/sec
> 
> L'unica cosa che ho aggiunto è il passaggio dell'opzione -c1, che però non mi pare abbia incrementato le prestazioni.
> 
> Inoltre, il disco non dovrebbe essere udma5? ovvero -X69?
> ...

 

io passo 

```

hda_args="-d1 -X69 -c1"

```

quindi come te e arrivo anche io a 28MB/sec. E' pochetto... pazienza.

Per quanto riguarda l'hibernate siamo in 2  :Smile:  ..cmq il fbslpash nn mi funziona a dovere (nel processo di hibernate)... nel shutdown va, poi nel resume nn si vede niente, schermo nero... quando ha finito di caricare ho un processo "fbsplash_util" che va a 100%... mah... intanto lo uso senza..

@stefanoxjx

Per prima cosa chi dice che devi far compilare le cose al portatile.. se hai un fisso abbastanza potente puoi farlo fare a lui (come nel mio caso). Poi gli aggiornamenti li puoi anche non fare così spesso.. una volta che funziona tutto, puoi aggiornare anche ogni 1-2 settimane se proprio proprio..o quando hai come supporto il tuo fisso  :Razz:  (io aggiorno lo stesso tutti i giorni..  :Razz: )

Poi cmq se mi trovo bene con gentoo, e il PC lo uso lo stesso, xkè nn farlo compilare nel mentre  :Razz: 

@lucapost

Ma stai usando Xorg 7.0? ..in quel caso quei driver vengono installati come dipendenze, nn li devi + installare tu. Setta il make.conf e sei apposto. cmq molto strano che non ti vada... cmq ci sono mille mila guide su come farlo andare byez.

----------

## strites

L'aspect ratio di questo notebook è 16:10 (che novità)

Esiste un modo per far girare dei giochi (es. Starcraft sotto wine/cedega) a tuttoschermo senza dover spalmare l'immagine per tutto lo schermo?

Cioè, se io metto come risoluzione di X 640x480 mi viene fuori un 640x480 spalmato in 16:10... e quindi è un po' schiacciato.

Esiste un modo per porre delle bande nere ai lati (ad esempio) per fare in modo che le immagini non siano deformate?

Ah, per il discorso "uscita tv", ho seguito:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Separate_x-screens_on_Monitor_and_TV

L'unico inconveniente è che bisogna riavviare X (logout, ctrl-alt-del, login) per attivare / disattivare il monitor secondario (viene rilevato automaticamente se è connesso o no)

Saluti  :Wink: 

----------

## michele26x1

 *Quote:*   

> Esiste un modo per far girare dei giochi (es. Starcraft sotto wine/cedega) a tuttoschermo senza dover spalmare l'immagine per tutto lo schermo?
> 
> Cioè, se io metto come risoluzione di X 640x480 mi viene fuori un 640x480 spalmato in 16:10... e quindi è un po' schiacciato.
> 
> Esiste un modo per porre delle bande nere ai lati (ad esempio) per fare in modo che le immagini non siano deformate? 

 

Ti consiglio vivamente di provare vmware!e' una bomba!I giochi in 2d di win tipo starcraft,aoe ecc...vanno tranquillamente(pure age of empire che con wine nn andava in multiplayer).La risoluzione e' corretta perche' ci sono le bande nere ai lati che sistemano la questione del 1280x800.Col 3d invece utilizza cedega...io ho testato need for speed ,world of warcraft e doom3!

----------

## Sparker

 *strites wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unico inconveniente è che bisogna riavviare X (logout, ctrl-alt-del, login) per attivare / disattivare il monitor secondario (viene rilevato automaticamente se è connesso o no)
> 
> Saluti 

 

Il bello è che nel manuale sul sito di nVidia dicono che basta usare l'hotkey apposito senza riavviare X: manuale

Inoltre nella sezione device principale ho aggiunto

```
Option          "UseDisplayDevice"      "DFP-0"
```

in modo che l'LCD rimanga l'uscita primaria. (o almeno, con l'uscita VGA, la VGA diventava uscita primaria utilizzando i settaggi del'LCD)

----------

## strites

quindi l'xorg.conf verrebbe...?

----------

## MajinJoko

avrei due domande per voi:

se collego un monitor crt all'uscita, e riavvio X, è normale che l'immagine passi sul monitor esterno? voglio dire, in automatico, disattivando l'lcd del portatile?

ci sono novita per la webcam? si riesce ad attivare in qualche modo?

ciao!

----------

## Maxxer

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> ci sono novita per la webcam? si riesce ad attivare in qualche modo?

 

http://www.actiongames.co.uk/m560x/forum/viewforum.php?f=2

Purtroppo non ci sono buone notizie.

A quanto pare l'unico sviluppatore willelm non ha molto tempo...

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

>  *MajinJoko wrote:*   ci sono novita per la webcam? si riesce ad attivare in qualche modo? 
> 
> http://www.actiongames.co.uk/m560x/forum/viewforum.php?f=2
> 
> Purtroppo non ci sono buone notizie.
> ...

 

ciao,

dando una lettura veloce mi sembra di capire che una bozza di driver esista, ma non trovo come installarla..

hai notizie al riguardo?

grazie mille

----------

## MajinJoko

un piccolo aggiornamento per la webcam.

un pò a fatica sono riuscito ad installare il driver.

Sono necessari:

- kernel 2.6.17

- supporto video4linux

- il firmware

- commentare una riga nel file .c del driver.

una volta compilato, ed installato il modulo, a me viene anche riconosciuta correttamente (m5602), purtroppo PER ORA ottengo solo questo:

http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotfd8.jpg

sono *abbastanza* fiducioso di riuscire a cavare un ragno (magari piccolo piccolo) dal buco.

Se qualcuno ha voglia di provare..

----------

## Maxxer

Ho un paio di news, che sul sito ho già corretto, e mi sembra che qui non siano state postate:

1. il modulo che legge le MMC legge anche le SD. avevo scritto che non era così

2. ho scoperto che ci sono diverse webcam per le serie a6k/a6km: una è la ali (560x come secondo valore dell'usb id), l'altra è la syntek (174f:a311 o bison o d-max). Per la Ali si dovrebbe essere a buon punto (m560x.x3ng.com), per la syntek appena all'inizio (syntekdriver.sf.net). A tal proposito se ancora avete windows sul pc e la syntek il progetto attende i vostri usb snoop log

mi sembrava di averne tre ma ora non mi sovviene altro  :Smile: 

ciao

maxxer

ps sul mio pc sono comparse due fantastiche righe bianche sulla destra del monitor, come pixel bruciati. se premo forte il bordo dello schermo superiore le righe scompaiono. forse mi dovrei attrezzare di una morsa. a qualcun'altro è capitata una tale sfiga?

----------

## Sparker

Visto che siamo in vena di variazioni:

alcuni A6K montano scheda wireless Intel: IPW2200BG (come il mio A6BooK)

@maxxer: sul sito hai scritto che monta un chipset nForce3 mente è un SIS

@maxxer2 per LCD: io lo manderei alla ASUS a riparare

----------

## MajinJoko

non ho tempo di provare oggi il driver della Ali, comunque per quanto ho potuto capire lo sviluppo per il chipset 5602 (che monto io) procede, ma siamo ancora abbastanza lontani. se ho letto giusto, non si dovrebbe ottenere nulla da /dev/video, ma semplicemente qualche immagine viene catturata in bmp da un programma di testing messo a disposizione su ftp. Domani spero di aver tempo di installare il driver e provarlo.

@Maxxer

Potresti dirmi come fai a rendere funzionante il lettore di mmc? come hai configurato il sistema per poterlo utilizzare?

E, per le righe dello schermo, io mi fionderei in assistenza..

Buona giornata a tutti

----------

## Maxxer

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> non ho tempo di provare oggi il driver della Ali, comunque per quanto ho potuto capire lo sviluppo per il chipset 5602 (che monto io) procede, ma siamo ancora abbastanza lontani. se ho letto giusto, non si dovrebbe ottenere nulla da /dev/video, ma semplicemente qualche immagine viene catturata in bmp da un programma di testing messo a disposizione su ftp. Domani spero di aver tempo di installare il driver e provarlo.

 

non funzionano ancora. se ho capito bene per 5602 e 3 tirano fuori solo schermate nere.

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Potresti dirmi come fai a rendere funzionante il lettore di mmc? come hai configurato il sistema per poterlo utilizzare?

 

c'è il modulo nel kernel 2.6.17. quando inserisci la scheda è come se fosse un card reader usb.

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> E, per le righe dello schermo, io mi fionderei in assistenza..

 

glielo dovrei fiondare in testa! quando avevo l'a2k mi si sono aperte le cerniere del monitor (problema del modello). un mese e passa per sostituirmelo con un monitor pieno di macchie! rimandato indietro torna dopo 2 settimane e il pc non parte più!

[/post]

----------

## Maxxer

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Visto che siamo in vena di variazioni:
> 
> alcuni A6K montano scheda wireless Intel: IPW2200BG (come il mio A6BooK)
> 
> @maxxer: sul sito hai scritto che monta un chipset nForce3 mente è un SIS

 

grazie, aggiornerò

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

>  *MajinJoko wrote:*   Potresti dirmi come fai a rendere funzionante il lettore di mmc? come hai configurato il sistema per poterlo utilizzare? 
> 
> c'è il modulo nel kernel 2.6.17. quando inserisci la scheda è come se fosse un card reader usb.

 

Scusami ma, potresti dirmi che modulo è precisamente?

Ho provato a metterne qualcuno built-in, riavviare con il nuovo kernel, ma pensavo che inserendo poi una mmc almeno in dmesg dicesse qualcosa. sembra che non se ne accorga nemmeno. ma probabilmente ho semplicemente configurato male il tutto.

----------

## Maxxer

Scusa il ritardo!

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Scusami ma, potresti dirmi che modulo è precisamente?

 

```
 Prompt: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support  (EXPERIMENTAL)

     Defined at drivers/mmc/Kconfig:52                                                   

     Depends on: PCI && MMC && EXPERIMENTAL                                    

     Location:                                                                                      

       -> Device Drivers                                                                       

         -> MMC/SD Card support                                                          

           -> MMC support (MMC [=m])                                                   

                                                 

```

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao e grazie per la risposta.

a me funziona, mo ho dovuto aggiungere la voce  *Quote:*   

> <M>   Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support  (EXPERIMENTAL)

  altrimenti il pc non vedeva la scheda.

Grazie mille, ora anche il lettore va   :Cool: 

----------

## MajinJoko

un'ENORME curiosità:

il comando

```
echo "1" > /proc/acpi/asus/wled
```

accende il led della wireless?

a me funziona per l'mled, ma il wled non ne vuol sapere. stamattina ho emerso il kernel 2.6.18, ma niente..  :Confused: 

il modello preciso del mio portatile è Q024.

Grazie

----------

## u238

no a me nn lo accende... mai acceso, anke con i vekki kernel..

----------

## kimbuba

Ciao ragazzi,

qualcuno di voi riesce a bootare con un mouse usb collegato?

Ho compilato i moduli per usb e usb2.

Ho anche aggiornato il bios alla versione 210.

Il sistema sembra freezarsi all'avvio prima che riesca a leggere i log della console.

Grazie

----------

## u238

 *kimbuba wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> qualcuno di voi riesce a bootare con un mouse usb collegato?
> 
> Ho compilato i moduli per usb e usb2.
> ...

 

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Notebook_Asus_A6KM_series_-_Configurazione_completa#I_diversi_BIOS_.28pro_e_contro.29

----------

## lucapost

 *kimbuba wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> qualcuno di voi riesce a bootare con un mouse usb collegato?
> 
> Ho compilato i moduli per usb e usb2.
> ...

 

Togli dal kernel i moduli ehci per il supporto a usb2, sarÃ  piÃ¹ lento ma funziona anche il boot da mouse usb.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## MajinJoko

l'unica è downgradare il bios alla versione 202. trovi un link a tale bios nel wiki postato qualche pagina addietro..

ciao

----------

## kimbuba

Grazie per le vostre risposte,

passando alla versione 202 il problema sembra risolto.

Peccato però che (dal howto) in questo modo non si possa utilizzare l'uscita video.

Dovrei scegliere se avere un usb 2 senza video out oppure un usb1 con video out.

Kim

----------

## lucapost

il mio notebook Ã¨ un' A6TC.

Alcune info:

```
jarod ~ # emerge --info |grep KEY

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"
```

```
jarod ~ # uname -a

Linux jarod 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 #3 SMP Sat Dec 16 16:43:40 CET 2006 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
jarod ~ # emerge -pv xorg-x11 xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r3  USE="dri nptl xorg (-3dfx) -aiglx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

```

Sul notebook ho installato gentoo e winzoz.

Il problema si verifica solo su gentoo.

Lo schermo a volte PULLULA, Ã¨ come se ci fossero dei piccoli sbalzi di tensione, ahimÃ¨ fastidiosissimi. Non Ã¨ che pulsa continuamente, ogni tanto lo fa, ogni tanto no e non capisco da cosa dipende.

Qualuno sa indicarmi come monitorare le tensioni di alimentazione dello schermo e la temperatura dello schermo, Ã¨ possibile???

Qualcuno ha avuto un problema simile? Ha risolto?

Forse Ã¨ meglio che apro un nuovo thread?

----------

## u238

si meglio se apri 1 nuovo thread mi sa... cmq mai successa 1 cosa simile, mi dispiace  :Neutral: 

 *Kim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peccato però che (dal howto) in questo modo non si possa utilizzare l'uscita video.
> 
> Dovrei scegliere se avere un usb 2 senza video out oppure un usb1 con video out.
> ...

 

Quell'how-to l'ho scritto io, ed è stato testato con driver nvidia vecchi.. magari con quelli nuovi va..al momento nn ho tempo di aggiornare il wiki, se tu ce ne hai facci sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Sui notebook asus della serie A6, più vicina al vostro naso che il touchpad, è presente la barra con i 5 tasti per la gestione dei cd ed i 4 led.

In ordine i 5 tasti sono quello per attivare il cd a notebook spento, PERV, NEXT, STOP, PLAY/PAUSE.

Sul mio notebook sono installati i seguenti pacchetti:

```
jarod ~ # eix acpi -I

[I] app-laptop/acpi4asus

     Available versions:  (~)0.30 (~)0.32 (~)0.32-r1 [m](~)0.40 [m](~)0.40-r1

     Installed versions:  0.32-r1(13:21:12 12/04/07)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/acpi4asus

     Description:         Acpi daemon and kernel module to control ASUS Laptop Hotkeys

[I] sys-power/acpi

     Available versions:  (~)0.06-r5 (~)0.09

     Installed versions:  0.09(15:56:14 03/04/07)

     Homepage:            http://grahame.angrygoats.net/acpi.shtml

     Description:         Attempts to replicate the functionality of the 'old' apm command on ACPI systems, including battery and thermal information.

[I] sys-power/acpid

     Available versions:  1.0.4-r2 1.0.4-r3 1.0.4-r4

     Installed versions:  1.0.4-r4(16:52:54 03/04/07)(-doc -logrotate)

     Homepage:            http://acpid.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Daemon for Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
```

Dei 5 tasti nella barra, gli unici che l'acpi riconosce dono STOP e PLAY/PAUSE, solo a me non funzionano i primi 3?

----------

## lucapost

vi siete accorti di questo vero?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> solo a me non funzionano i primi 3?

 

a me rileva solo la pressione del primo in fondo a sinistra   :Confused: 

grazie per la segnalazione della webcam, adesso la provo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MajinJoko

O mamma saura!

Compilo il driver senza problemi, carico videodev, carico in modo statico il modulo del driver senza errori e..

non compare /dev/video!

che cosa strana.. fino a qualche tempo fa, quando facevo le prove con i driver per la 5602, ricordo che il device video lo creava   :Shocked: 

edit: vuoi vedere che sono un idiota e la mia

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp.
```

non è supportata?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kimbuba

 :Very Happy: 

ho appena provato il driver da http://syntekdriver.sourceforge.net per la webcam integrata

funziona!!

credo di essere fortunato siccome si tratta della versione webcam + supportata dal driver

shell> lsusb:

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 174f:a311

seguite le istruzioni (facile) dal sito del driver assieme a quelle da http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_F3JC#Webcam

Ciao,

Kim.

----------

